
How Google, Instagram and LinkedIn Authenticate Users in Their Native Apps - vyrotek
http://www.essabalochi.com/how-google-instagram-and-linkedin-authenticate-users-in-their-native-mobile-apps/
======
vyrotek
I stumbled onto this article while researching best practices with mobile app
authentication. I'd love to find more information about how other popular
mobile apps perform authentication.

For example, I believe Twitter was discovered to be storing the
_client_secret_ in their app which resulted in anyone being able to interact
with official twitter APIs.

